# Things we do to help achieve a natural miracle BFP after years of ttc....



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all 

I just thought it may be a good idea to have a post where we can swap general ideas/information on this subject 

I know there are many people 'in-between' tx or having a break from it all and just hoping for that 'natural miracle' in the mean time  
There are also many people who have opted not to go down the tx route, but are trying everything to increase their chances of a BFP naturally.

I will start it off....
You can see my history at the bottom, so I wont bore you with that, but we are currently just having a break from it all, but hoping (not holding my breath  ) for a natural miracle.

I am currently taking/doing....


High dose omega-3 fish oil capsules (1000mg x3 a day) (containing EPA & DHA) to hopefully reduce raised NK cells 
Co-enzyme Q-10 (30mg x3 a day)

Aspirin 75mg (x1 a day)
Sanatogen ProNatal (x1 a day)

Making sure we do the 'necessary'  at least 3 times over the fertile days (& lying down for half hr after) sorry if tmi 
I'm losing weight & trying to get fit (obviously for general reasons, not just due to ttc, but it will help, I'm sure  )

I'm thinking of having acupuncture. I had a few sessions a while back, but am tempted to give a full course a try 
When I remember, I try to eat brazil nuts & drink pineapple juice (not from concentrate)

DH taking various supplements, including Zinc, Selenium, fish oils & Co-enzyme as above

**I just thought I'd make a point of saying, although I'M doing the above, I have had a lot of advice from fertility consultants over the years, & I wouldn't recommend taking Aspirin without checking with GP/consultant first *** (LOL  I sound like an advert for a mortgage...'your home is at risk if you do not keep up payments on your mortgage or other loans secured on it...loan is subject to status, conditions apply'...blah...blah...blah...yada...yada...yada....lol) 

Anyway.....anyone else who'd like to share any tips etc?........

Good luck all  

Liv Angie x x


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Angie - this is a great idea...we had MF so DH took quite a few supplements funny as just been to see a friend today who is on clomid so gave her the list of "things" for her DH too!

- wellman
- zinc+vit c (joint supplement)
- korean ginseng tablets
- flaxeed tablets
- brazil nuts (for selenium)

this is just off my head, but he also cut down on  ...I think the major thing for us both was stress... ...DH had a bad car accident so was off work for 3 months, I was made redundant 3 days before his accident...so we both chilled and had holidays and played golf...while waiting for our turn to have ICSI...then it just happened!  

I just took pregnacare, and still did when I was taking clomid.  With our second bfp, DH was really good and starting taking all these again quite soon.  Think it helped him a lot as his count was quite bad!

A
x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Angie

Great thread!  To be honest we are doing much the same as you although I'm doing Chinese medicine and not aspirin.  To go with the Chinese stuff I have completely cut out alcohol, dairy, yeast, red meat, caffeine and sugar.  Have lost the stone that I put on with all the IVF and feel better than I have in years.

Other than that am just trying to be as chilled out and optimistic as I possibly can, not letting work etc get to me too much.  Had a dream last night that I came back from my holiday in the Maldives pregnant so trying to focus on that as a positive image.  Without focusing on it too much or thinking about it too much if that makes sense?  

Foxy x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Great thread Angie 

We are MF too and my DH was on goji berry tablets in addition to the selenium and zinc combo from Holland & Barrett and COQ10. We did get a natural BFP (although later miscarried) dont know if the BFP was cos of that or not - but id love to do anything to help someone achieve their dream 

Good luck ladies 

       

Sparkles xx*


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Can i add please  

When we were TTC i took Pregnacare, DP took Wellman and we used Pre seed!!

Thats all i have to add  
Useless really but something worked  

x x x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

We're still waiting but I have jsut started taking fish oils (from boots - 6 a day!), considering mini aspirin and will use pre seed too.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

We had MF so:

DH got his  down to Boots after he saw me in pain after a HSG and bought himself some Wellman. I took Sanatogen ProNatal when I remembered!!

We got C as a result of the Wellman increasing DH's swimmers and my tubes being blasted by the HSG dye!!   

Now, although not technically ttc #2 'just yet', both DH and I are on Wellman / Wellwoman and alcohol? What's that?!?!    So, hopefully when we do actually decide to actively ttc #2, we should both be in fairly good health at least!!   

 to everyone!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval 

Cat x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Cat,

Thanks for that  
I did think my 'Mortgage conditions warning' may not be enough     but I thought I'd add that bit in anyway to cover ME   

Angie x x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hey! good thread  
How about some of the other random things that people do??!  I have done a lot of the above..i.e tonnes of different vits/ supplements...I have drunk chinese herb tea which looked like boiled snake skin and smelt and tasted just as bad    tonnes of acupuncture, reflexology...
DHEA, pre-seed, have stood on my head after    (Ouch!)
hypnotherapy CD's, lots of PMA, trying to "forget about it" alternatively, thinking about nothing else and visualizing babies and being pregnant, wearing orange, wearing rose crystals..when I was having treatment i used to carry a little russian doll down my bra    and Ithink the best so far is when i did a spell that meant I had to buy pink and blue ribbons and chant something and walk round them under a new moon.............what more can you say girls? certifiable or what??!! 
good luck to everyone however you are trying it.....!!    

Love Pobby xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Me too Pobby!
I've done the orange thing, rose quartz in bra, supplements, accupuncture, reikki, to name but a few. I think I am gonna try and feel healthy for 'me'. I've lost 7lb so far and intend to do some exercise. 
I can't give up the booze just yet, its the one thing keeping me sane (had a bit of crap to work through) and dh has been prescribed clomid - YES dh!!!! not me!!! Apparently it can improve the swimmers (MF) papers have shown (so our doc tells us). It can take 3 months to make a change in sperm counts so we are persevering. Will let you know if it works.
Good thread Angie,
K x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No prob hunny


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I am tempted at the mo' to buy some pink quartz and moonstone as there's a stall in my local town that sells various stones etc. They're very pretty if nothing else.  Worth a try though 

Re the supplements, I wonder if any of you have felt this way....
I have been on Sanatogen pro-natal for years and years, and every so often it annoys me, as it's a bit like a 'kick in the teeth' and I almost feel like a fraud taking it 
I have decided after taking the last pill in the pot this morning that I am buying no more!!! I am going to invest in a good multi vitamin instead (one containing folic acid, just incase  ) so I don't have to look at that blasted pink tub taunting me anymore  Rant over 
Hopefully that in itself may temp fate  who knows 

*Sparkles*......OMG!!! I have just seen your pic of Ava and Jay...They are totally beautiful hunny!!!!!   I have said this elsewhere, but HUGE congratulations  xxx
PS...They are lovely names  If we ever get there, 'Jay' is our middle name, girl or boy, after my DH Jason (who gets called J all the time). He's not totally sure about this, but I'm insistant  

Luv Angie x x


----------

